

Packaging HipHop - neilk
http://hexmode.com/2011/09/hiphop-packaging/

======
rbranson
"while we realize we might need to do the initial work of packaging HipHop, we
don’t want to be the ones responsible for keeping the package up-to-date."

Clearly the sentiment of someone who truly understands the spirit of open
source software.

